# Pyramid anchor?



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone know where you can buy a pyramid anchor?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Several west side bait shops have them, harder to come by over on lower east side. Always can make one. I’ve saved lead for one just haven’t made form to pour it yet.


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

You guys are more than welcome to borrow this one.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

steathcraft In Baldwin has a nice selection


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice! I might take you up on that this summer. Finally have a pot big enough to melt enough lead.....


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

murdermittenkid said:


> You guys are more than welcome to borrow this one.
> View attachment 754704


How many lb pyramid mold is that? 
I run chain on both my boats and like them. Never ran a pyramid anchor. Whats the advantages vs chain? Chain obviously is loud when it lands on gravel. I can say that. Always question if that could spook fish.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Pyramid digs in gravel and sand and typically Less weight to hold boat than chain in fast water. chains drags better


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Chains don't get stuck forever when you drop anchor in a pile of logs. That's a great mold, and a very generous offer.


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

not sure how much it will hold but I would guess 75lbs easily. I made it and have not used it yet. My chain anchor holds in most of the current I fish.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah same reason, current anchor works fine. I also have extra chain with welded loops to add on if needed. Good to have no matter what anchor you run.


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks guys I’m still learning a lot as I’m new to river fishing. I made a pyramid anchor out of cement that works but it’s huge and hard to lift over the boat. I’m open to a chain or pyramid option but both seem hard to obtain. The chain anchors I saw on the Muskegon river have huge links.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

nighttime said:


> Pyramid digs in gravel and sand and typically Less weight to hold boat than chain in fast water. chains drags better


My chains stay shiny cause I like dragging em. lol


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Pat P said:


> Thanks guys I’m still learning a lot as I’m new to river fishing. I made a pyramid anchor out of cement that works but it’s huge and hard to lift over the boat. I’m open to a chain or pyramid option but both seem hard to obtain. The chain anchors I saw on the Muskegon river have huge links.


I have a friend in Manistee area who is a logger. He was able to hook me up pretty good. They are pretty large links, not massive but one anchor is 15lb and holds my 14' pretty much anywhere. The other is 25lb and is eh ok with my 16' v bottom. Obviously drafts more water and wider. I'd go heavier but its only a 25lb deckmate.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> Chains don't get stuck forever when you drop anchor in a pile of logs. That's a great mold, and a very generous offer.


Have had moments where ya gotta run ahead of the chain anchor to give it a little tug free.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Pat P said:


> Thanks guys I’m still learning a lot as I’m new to river fishing. I made a pyramid anchor out of cement that works but it’s huge and hard to lift over the boat. I’m open to a chain or pyramid option but both seem hard to obtain. The chain anchors I saw on the Muskegon river have huge links.


Ive got some chain if you'd want to go that direction.


----------



## Jaksny (Jun 7, 2017)

Fellas, I know this is a fairly old post, so I'm sorry for digging it up. Does anyone near Montcalm Co. have a mold that I could use / rent? I have everything else necessary.


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

I have one but it’s in Wayne county


----------

